# Anyone own a Uniden Bearcat (BC148XLT) 20 Channel - 10 Band Scanner



## SizzlininIN (Sep 5, 2006)

I bought my husband this scanner like 10 years ago but unfort., we've moved several times and we lost the instructions.  I really miss listening to it.  Do you happen to have instructions for this?  If so, could you possibly tell me how to program it and what the tips are for trouble shooting.  I tried to wing it and enter the frequencies but it keeps coming up error.  I'd sure appreciate the help!


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 5, 2006)

Here you can buy a owners manual for $5.00 for your Scanner.

http://www.uniden.com/store/storesearch.cfm?&KEYWORD=OMBC148XLT%2D1&search_type=2

Here you may be able to download one thats close to yours for free ! 

http://www.uniden.com/index/manuals_results.cfm?cat=3


Here is that main site ! 
http://www.uniden.com/index/home.cfm

You might check with the Local Radio Shack to get the New Frequencies For your New Area. They use to give them to you free ! 

I Hope That Helps !


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Maidrite.  I just finally got ahold of some ham radio guys a little while ago and told them what all was going on with ours.  Turns out that its been hit with a power surge and is not longer any good.  Bummer!  Thanks though!


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 6, 2006)

*Are you sure ? Most Bearcat scanners have a fuse on the inside as well as the outside or a shunt resistor or  flow diode for protection. Smell the scanner if it stinks (Transformer, coil, or Power Transistor) its shot, If it doesn't you might have someone you trust take a look at it. *


----------



## buckytom (Sep 6, 2006)

send it to maidrite, he knows what he's talking about!

good answer man, karma is pending (9 other lucky bast!ds)


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 6, 2006)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> *Are you sure ? Most Bearcat scanners have a fuse on the inside as well as the outside or a shunt resistor or flow diode for protection. Smell the scanner if it stinks (Transformer, coil, or Power Transistor) its shot, If it doesn't you might have someone you trust take a look at it. *


 
I don't see a fuse anywhere and no odor......hmmmmm!  I don't know of anyone around here that could work on it.  If dad was still alive he'd get it running for me. 

I went to a site and it told me how to clear the memory for the scan and the manuel.  I did that but it won't let me enter any frequencies.......says error.  When I hit scan it still hasn't cleared any of the old frequencies and it just stops on one then you hit the scan button and it'll go to the next but it doesn't continuously scan. Guess I'll buy one of those manuals and take a chance that its not toast.  Thanks Maidrite!


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Most Bearcat scanners program about the same so you might try downloading one of those off that site I posted first. I think they are free if you can download them.
If you can get the display up then you should be ok. Make sure you add the decimal point in the right place as they have limits to each band. For example VHF Highway Patrol channels (155.370) and (155.700) UHF Police channels (460.375) and (465.375) weather channels 162.400, 162.425, 162.450, 162.475, 162.500, 162.525 and 162.550 

The reason your scanner won't scan might be your squelch control is set to low check by turning it all the way one way and leave it the for 10 seconds if that doesn't work try it the other way for 10 seconds let me know if any of this helps I will check in on you again !  

P.S. I would program the weather channels in first, One of them will play all the time no matter where you live, In fact two or more should work. I put these in first in scanners because I know I will find out if the scanner is working because these channels play non-stop 24/7 
 
Bucky Thank You for the vote of confidence man I need all I can get


----------

